# Type of Clip and Weight of Blanket for Canadian Winter



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Subbing. Next winter will be my first winter in Canada, just outside of Edmonton. My horses will be living out, but will be in work.

I know what to do with them in the UK..... but might as well be moving to Mars as far as my knowledge of the Alberta climate goes!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I live on Alberta and when I'm riding hard throughout the winter, I absolutely clip the horse for their comfort and my convenience. I've only done full body clips, but may try a trace clip this year with Ro. I can post pics when I get home if you're interested. 
As for blankets - I have three main blankets I use in the winter - midweight (~150 gram fill) stable blanket, medium weight turnout with neck, heavyweight turnout with neck. I blanket and layer depending on the temperature and horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## klkavich (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks JustDressageIt for your reply, and I'm hoping Shropshirerosie you're learning too 

Maybe I will do a partial clip (still don't know which one though). I should mention that my gelding is on pature board (has access to run-in shelter but isn't brought into a stall at night or anything).

Pictures would be great JustDressageIt, do you do the clipping yourself?


----------



## klkavich (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry one more question to add, what brand of turnout sheet do people use?

I read really good reviews on the Saxon brand, but don't know if it will be warm enough for here. Here's the two weights I was looking at (third link is blanket with hood):
Saxon 1200D Turnout Blanket 150g - Horse.com
Saxon 1200D Turnout Blanket 250g - Horse.com
Saxon 1200D Combo Turnout Blanket 250g - Horse.com

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My thoughts would be for your belly/neck clip if you're sure you absolutely need it. If he's not getting excessively sweated up when you ride him and he's dry when you turn him out after the ride you probably won't need a clip. The other thing is that if you decide to go ahead with a clip, I would do the clip earlier rather than later in the season -- this will allow some of the hair to grow out and provide your boy with some insulation but not to the point of retaining excessive amounts of moisture.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

For cold climates it really depends on how the horse is being kept. If they come in at night and are in hard work a full body clip, including the head, is OK but leave the belly and legs if you are planning on turning out even on the coldest days. For blankets make sure to have a heavy stable blanket, a medium stable sheet and a heavy turnout with a neck - combining these blankets will work for winter. For warmer days in the spring a non hood, mid-heavy blanket will be good. These 4 blankets will get a clipped, inside horse through from October to April in a northern climate.
For any horse living outside 24/7, good shelter and 24/7 hay are a must especially if they are clipped. The most I would recommend for these horses is a modified trace/blanket clip leaving hair on the head, most of the neck, the top part of the horse, the belly and the legs. Then blanket similarity to the fully clipped indoor horse. On very cold days the horse should not be brought inside, or worked at all as he can catch a chill, feed more hay on cold days if you are worried about the warmth of the horses.
For an unclipped, healthy horse being outside 24/7 with no blanket is also an option as long as they have hay, shelter and are not worked.
The other thing is to make sure your water is heated to above freezing to encourage drinking. Horses do not like cold water.

ETA you should have the equivalent of 600-700g of fill available for the very cold days. This can be 2 300g blankets and a fleece on the bottom, or three 250g blankets, etc.. Back on Track sheets are great for a "bottom layer" as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> For cold climates it really depends on how the horse is being kept. If they come in at night and are in hard work a full body clip, including the head, is OK but leave the belly and legs if you are planning on turning out even on the coldest days. For blankets make sure to have a heavy stable blanket, a medium stable sheet and a heavy turnout with a neck - combining these blankets will work for winter. For warmer days in the spring a non hood, mid-heavy blanket will be good. These 4 blankets will get a clipped, inside horse through from October to April in a northern climate.
> For any horse living outside 24/7, good shelter and 24/7 hay are a must especially if they are clipped. The most I would recommend for these horses is a modified trace/blanket clip leaving hair on the head, most of the neck, the top part of the horse, the belly and the legs. Then blanket similarity to the fully clipped indoor horse. On very cold days the horse should not be brought inside, or worked at all as he can catch a chill, feed more hay on cold days if you are worried about the warmth of the horses.
> For an unclipped, healthy horse being outside 24/7 with no blanket is also an option as long as they have hay, shelter and are not worked.
> The other thing is to make sure your water is heated to above freezing to encourage drinking. Horses do not like cold water.
> ...


Such good advice. Admittedly I do a hunter clip on my horse who is at grass 24/7, but I give him that clip in October when the temperature still isn't too low. His second clip in January, when the temp is below freezing, is a trace and he gets an extra quilt rug on under his 600g combo rug as well as has a fleece riding sheet for whilst we're warming up or hacking out on the very coldest days. He's one to lose weight easily, but with 24hr access to haylage and plenty of hard feed he does okay.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> the top part of the horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you mean the saddle area?

So - like a Hunter Clip, but with the head and belly and saddle area on??

Methinks that this winter my horse(s) might remain unclipped whilst I learn how to ride / live in the winter, and come next winter I will be a seasoned veteran (hah!) of the weather.

Hay and Shelter seem the key - and I will have both of those.


ooooh - just seen Minstrel's post. 


Okay, I think I can cope with this, so long as I apply large dollops of common sense?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SR, I think not clipping the first year is a good plan, you may find it takes a while to settle in and get used to the idea of going out in the winter, let alone doing much riding.

I have never clipped yet, but never actually work in the winter just ride out sometimes to enjoy the cold and the snow, so I don't get them hot.

It is still very odd getting used to not putting blankets on horses when it is so brutally cold, but as long as it is dry they manage great.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

No I would leave the whole back. Only the sweaty bits need to get clipped - flanks, shoulders, chest.

Here's a picture of a modified trace, but leave the legs on.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A low trace, is what we used to call a 'go faster stripe' LOL










or a good one for minimalist clipping is the Irish











I still don't think I could clip my guys here on the prairies, they are out 24/7 and it gets COLD here this was taken on a relatively warm day -21*C


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*hands GH a negative/minus sign*

21*C right now and loving it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> *hands GH a negative/minus sign*
> 
> 21*C right now and loving it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



What another one, that would be a double negative, which would make a positive, which would be awesome:lol:


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Great info... If you were to clip part of the neck (The Irish clip appeals to me), do yu need to have a blanket that also has a neck cover?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

GH - on my phone, the - is up on the previous line... I didn't see it! 
Oops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ROFL I'm on my phone now and you are right

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I rode in Manitoba the horses were never clipped. Our riding had to be adjusted to not get them sweaty. Even the show horses weren't clipped. They were mainly ridden at the walk with a little trotting and always on the trails. We did have to towel them off as the barn was only about 10* warmer than outside.


----------



## klkavich (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys! I think I'll speak with my coach and sees what she thinks too. The most I will clip will be just the neck and belly, but I'll see if I do that even.

Really great info, thanks again!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

This is Ro's clip last winter - I really like the idea of this type of clip - note that the belly isn't shaved. I've always done a full body (leaving half the head, legs, and a patch for the saddle) but I think I will use this one instead, it looks much kinder to a horse that is turned out most of the time.


----------

